# Fluval Ebi light



## mysticalnet (Dec 2, 2007)

Came back today, found that my Fluval Ebi 13W light was burnt out, it has only been a few months though with normal 8 hours per day use.... I don't think that's normal to burn out that fast... 

Where do I get replacement bulbs? Anyone?


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

pretty sure its just a standard 13w power compact bulb, ive only seen one type of them.

just make sure you get one that is daylight/6500k +


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

It is not absolutely necessary to get a Daylight/6500K bulb; so long as it is a 13W and fits into your fixture, then it will be fine.


----------



## cheaman (Jan 22, 2009)

Hagen has pulled these lights due to the burning out issues. I recieved an RMA to return mine today. They are coming out with a replacement light that is supposed to be available within a week or 3.


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

got a link ? i had mine not fire up sunday morning, but i flicked it an it came back on


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Uh oh... Good thing I didn't buy 2 of these last week. I'll wait for the replacements to ship for sure.


----------



## cheaman (Jan 22, 2009)

I don't have a link. I emailed the place I purchased them (Pets and Ponds Canada) and they gave me an RMA to ship them back to them. They will deal with Hagen Canada to get me new ones. The following is from my email to them:

"Hagen has actually pulled the light unit and the Ebi kits off the market due to this problem. At this time there are no replacement units available as they will have the same chance of failing as the units you received previously. They are more than willing to replace the lights under warranty and expect a replacement batch to be available in 1-2 weeks."


----------



## chumlee (Nov 4, 2010)

come to think of it, mine is a little slow to come on in the morning, it flickers slowly (slower than normal fluorescent bulbs) and sometimes I think it's not going to come on but I haven't had any problems with it yet.


----------



## Gunplameister (Jan 6, 2011)

Hmmm might look into replacing mine, I don't use it but been saving as backup.


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

Too funny...........Not
I read this post a few hours ago when I got home from work, I then walked in my room where my tanks are to find my EBI in the dark! :angryfire
only 1 month of use, what junk!


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Mine went out yesterday after only 5 or 6 weeks.


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

will keep an eye on this thread to see what the process is to get a replacement, glad i registered my product on the Hagen site


----------



## chumlee (Nov 4, 2010)

what would be the best course of action with this one....go to fluval or the store where I bought mine? It hasn't gone out yet but im getting ready for when it does lol.


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

since i bought mine on ebay, im going straight to the manufacturer. want to see what comes of some of the other people on what they get as a replacement


----------



## bgssamson (Mar 16, 2004)

Just registered my Ebi!

-Brian


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

I called PetSolutions where I purchased my EBI they said they would send a replacement light. I asked her if they had them in stock because I don't see the EBI lights offered on their website. She said she would probably end up contacting the manufacturer and have them send me a replacement. I hope I get the new and improved model. In the meantime I went to home depot and bought a clip on lamp and bulb to keep my plants alive while I wait.


----------



## jrh (Sep 9, 2007)

Have a burned out bulb here as well. < 1 month usage.


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

hopefully the replacements get available soon, i feel im on borrowed time with this light


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Interesting, how does one register the ebi?

I was planning on replacing the light with an archaea 27w anyways.


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

http://hagen.com/usa/warranty.cfm


----------



## TypeSH (Jan 26, 2011)

Dang that sucks about the burn out issue.
I just set up two ebi tanks a month ago. On the bulbs developed a dark burn mark near the base on the lamp tube, which I thought was weird a couple days ago.

Let us know how it goes with the replacement. Were you not able to find another compact flourescent bulb that fits in the fixture?


----------



## abcd4kids (Jan 27, 2011)

The light in my Fluval Ebi is starting to burn out after 5 weeks of use. At the base of the bulb are dark\black rings. The light is on a timer and sometimes it doesn't light. I have to wiggle it a few times before it lights. 

I registered my Ebi on the Hagen Canada website. Then I sent them an email explaining the problem. Within a week they sent me a brand new Ebi light unit. However, it looks like the same Ebi light and not a new model. 

Hagen's customer service is excellent. However, it won't help if the Ebi light burns out again.


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

guess name brands dont mean as much in terms of quality as preached around the site. wonder what sunsun carries for nano lighting?


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

shoot... i guess i'm not alone... and i've already bought a replacement bulb and i'm still waiting for its arrival...


----------



## ycbs (Jan 30, 2008)

I have been seriously considering getting one of these tanks. Has anyone confirmed that the problem is a bad batch of bulbs or is there possibly a problem with the fixture itself?


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

Waiting for my bulb to burn out. It's been 2 weeks since setup. Should I registered and ask for a replacement before things go bad?


----------



## jrh (Sep 9, 2007)

I called Hagen support, and was told to fax a copy of my receipt in, and they'd send me a replacement bulb. If that didn't fix it, I'd have to return the entire fixture for repair/replacement under warranty.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Pet Solutions is shipping me an entire new light fixture/w bulb since no bulbs were available.


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

Cynth said:


> Pet Solutions is shipping me an entire new light fixture/w bulb since no bulbs were available.



Good for you! I bought a replacement bulb before seeing this thread... shoot!! Hopefully, I can cancel that order and have Hagen sent me a replacement bulb!


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

justin182 said:


> Good for you! I bought a replacement bulb before seeing this thread... shoot!! Hopefully, I can cancel that order and have Hagen sent me a replacement bulb!



I ordered 2 bulbs before I knew they were recalled. But they are on back order.
I am going to need them eventually even if I get replacement bulbs,so I am not canceling my order.


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

Cynth said:


> I ordered 2 bulbs before I knew they were recalled. But they are on back order.
> I am going to need them eventually even if I get replacement bulbs,so I am not canceling my order.



Yeah, I guess that makes sense too! I will talk to the store manager again to see if they could switch out the light for me.


----------



## Tim S (Mar 18, 2007)

This doesn't sound good, I have yet to set this tank up and I lost my receipt already. Great...


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

I don't have a receipt either. Mine was from an Xmas present.


----------



## avandss (Dec 15, 2010)

Is it the bulb or fixture finally? Also is there a way to upgrade the stock 13w to a higher wattage?


----------



## bgssamson (Mar 16, 2004)

Cynth said:


> I ordered 2 bulbs before I knew they were recalled. But they are on back order.
> I am going to need them eventually even if I get replacement bulbs,so I am not canceling my order.


I would like to know where can i see this being a recall? i have just set up mine and have bought Tom light to add additional light to it but i want to be in line too (if they have waiting list for replacement) if this is a recall.

-Brian


----------



## cheaman (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm not 100% sure this is an official "recall", but I was told by my place of purchase to send both of my fixtures back to them and they would replace the fixtures and bulbs. This does make is sound like the problem is with the fixtures themselves. They told me that Hagen Canada would be sending out new fixtures to Canadian dealers within a 2-3 week period. They said they would not replace the fixtures or bulbs with the same ones they currently have in stock as they would have the same tendency to prematurly burn out. 

I'm not sure how this is being taken care of by Hagen USA, but I would first contact wherever you bought it and see if they are "in the know" about this issue. I've not registered either of my lights with Hagen and it is being taken care of completely by my "LFS" (mailorder).


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

I just called Hagen USA and the customer service rep I talked too was unaware of a recall. She said she was even unaware of a problem. I told her about the number of people in this forum who had lights burn out and she said "that sounds like a problem". 

She said your first course of action should be to contact the place you purchased the EBI from and if they refuse to replace the light/light fixture to call Hagen and get a Reference number, then mail the light back to them for replacement under warranty.

Hagen USA Customer Service voice mail system 1-800-724-2436

At this point in time I do not know if it is the light bulb or the entire fixture that is at fault.


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

I first learned of the product recall from PetsAndPonds.com couple weeks ago. They told me that they could not get any Fluval Ebi because there was a recall on that product, but not on Fluval Flora. Then I called Hagen's Montreal office and was told there was no recall on either Ebi or Flora.


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

This is rather confusing. I emailed Hagen USA and they will be sending me a new bulb for the fixture. If it burns out again in a month, I will contact them again to have the light fixture replaced.

So many problems... there is a split on the spray bar toward to end cap. I talked to Hagen and they sent me a replacement one. I received it today, and there still is a split at the same spot... what da........


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

I received a replacement light fixture w/light from Pet Solutions today and it is obviously a used fixture, which I don't care about as long as it works and the light doesn't burn out in a month...


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

Just came home today to find that 1 of my 2 lights were dead. I flicked it a few times and was able to get it to come back on.. But it didn't stay on for long. The other bulb is turning black at the base. 

Time to call Hagen..


----------



## ShortFin (Dec 27, 2005)

I called Pet Solutions about the lights and filter making noise. I was transferred to technical support. The person on the other line wasn't helpful at all. He said that he wasn't aware of any recalled for the lights or complained about it. As for the impeller making noise, he stated that all filter makes noise when restricting the flow and the noise was due to not enough biofilm. I called this BS because I have other internals before including fluvals and there were silent brand new. In the end he said if there is any problem, I should talk to the manufacturer. 

From this experience, this will be the 1st time and the last time I will get anything from Pet Solutions or recommend people buying from this store.

I will be contacting Hagen about my issues.


----------



## M. F (Jan 3, 2011)

I looks like this light is really crappy...
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/124743-fluval-13w-compact-fluorescent-buzzing-sound.html

I guess mine may burn out too... it has been in service for one month.


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

anyone familiar with the finnex 26w Energy Saving Epoch Cliplight Led Moonlight Equipped

looks like it could be a good replacement/upgrade for the ebi


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

bigboij said:


> anyone familiar with the finnex 26w Energy Saving Epoch Cliplight Led Moonlight Equipped
> 
> looks like it could be a good replacement/upgrade for the ebi



That does look like it could be a good replacement. I wish the black was on sale, the other colors are 29.95 and black is 34.99.


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

noticed the same, on amazon. its only five bux.

But i think the silver one could look good as well


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

I wonder how 1 - 26w light would compare to 2 - 13w Fluval lights in terms of light coverage?

Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## M. F (Jan 3, 2011)

Is it a standard fluocompact bulb in the finnex system (it looks like it is).
If yes, replacing bulb with standard daylight bulbs could be done for cheap - that would be great !

does it work with direct 110V or using a power adapter ?


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

hockey9999 said:


> I wonder how 1 - 26w light would compare to 2 - 13w Fluval lights in terms of light coverage?
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts?


with the foot print of the ebi i think one light covers the whole thing just fine.


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

welp my ebi light looks to have died for good now


----------



## Codejunky (Jun 14, 2010)

Fluval Flora owner here. My lamp died 2 days ago.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

I posted on the Fluval Blog and linked to this thread to see if I can get some kind of response.

http://www.fluvalblog.com/fluval-ebi-up-close/comment-page-1/#comment-1267


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

Still waiting on the replacement bulb... Really hope that it's bulb issue rather then the fixture. My java ferns and friends have been living without light for the past week... It would suck if the replacement bulb dies in a month again.


----------



## avandss (Dec 15, 2010)

bigboij said:


> anyone familiar with the finnex 26w Energy Saving Epoch Cliplight Led Moonlight Equipped
> 
> looks like it could be a good replacement/upgrade for the ebi


I want one! I wonder if it would be better then my 2 ebi lights


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

The Tom's 13 watt light is another possible replacement. $21.88 at Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/Aquarium-Perch-Light-Fixture-Compact-6400K/dp/tech-data/B002DW0HCE


But the Finnex looks much nicer.


----------



## avandss (Dec 15, 2010)

Cynth said:


> The Tom's 13 watt light is another possible replacement. $21.88 at Amazon
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Aquarium-Perch-Light-Fixture-Compact-6400K/dp/tech-data/B002DW0HCE
> 
> ...


My friend has that lamp and it looks cheap


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

avandss said:


> My friend has that lamp and it looks cheap



Well at $20 it is cheap. But if it works for $20....


----------



## avandss (Dec 15, 2010)

Cynth said:


> Well at $20 it is cheap. But if it works for $20....


but for 9$ more you can potentially get a 23w with moonlights?

... tempting isn't it?


----------



## Tino (Jan 9, 2005)

avandss said:


> but for 9$ more you can potentially get a 23w with moonlights?
> 
> ... tempting isn't it?


I don't see it offered with a daylight bulb, so you'll most likely have to replace it.


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

Tino said:


> I don't see it offered with a daylight bulb, so you'll most likely have to replace it.


its three bulbs in one, and from what searching i have done works great for growing plants


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

Cynth said:


> I posted on the Fluval Blog and linked to this thread to see if I can get some kind of response.
> 
> http://www.fluvalblog.com/fluval-ebi-up-close/comment-page-1/#comment-1267



Thanks Cynthia! 

Today, there is a reply from Hagen. The issue is with the bulb, not the fixture. It affects only Canada and USA. To resolve the bulb issue call:

Canada: 1 – 800 – 554 – 2436

USA: 1 – 800 – 724 – 2436

The complete Hagen reply is at:

http://www.fluvalblog.com/fluval-ebi-up-close/comment-page-1/#comment-1280


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

avandss said:


> but for 9$ more you can potentially get a 23w with moonlights?
> 
> ... tempting isn't it?



Yes it is... I have one in my shopping cart at Amazon waiting to see how long the EBI light bulbs hold out lol


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

That is awesome! I'm glad it is just the bulb. I am going to call and request replacement ASAP.

http://www.fluvalblog.com/fluval-ebi.../#comment-1280


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

Well, I received a replacement bulb today. Let's hope that it lasts this time around! Hopefully I got the REPLACEMENT BULB, not the same old bulb that dies in 4 weeks.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

All I had to do to get my replacement from Hagen was forward them my "email receipt" from Pet Solutions. New light bulb on the way~

I received an email saying that the bulbs I back ordered from Drs Foster and Smith were shipped yesterday as well. So the new bulbs appear to be flowing now. I do hope they are better than the originals.


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Did anyone end up getting the Finnex clipon lights? I was wondering if they have the same blue print as the Ebi light. When they are on the tank will they accept the glass lid the same? 

I'm the WINNER my light went out after two hours. I find it totaly ignorant that they make you pay to shiip the item back at your expense even though they clearly know it's a problem on their end. :angryfire


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

jmowbray said:


> I'm the WINNER my light went out after two hours. I find it totaly ignorant that they make you pay to shiip the item back at your expense even though they clearly know it's a problem on their end. :angryfire


Two hours? That totally sucks. Did you not have a receipt, is that why you have to ship it back?


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

No I have the receipt they just charge you to ship it back and they will pay for shipping for the replacement.


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

jmowbray said:


> No I have the receipt they just charge you to ship it back and they will pay for shipping for the replacement.



I did not have to ship mine back, she just had me send them a copy of the receipt via email.


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

just got my replacement

they said they were going to just send out the bulb, got the package and they sent out a whole new fixture and bulb. with no instructions on any kind of return for the defective bulb.

thinking i get a second bulb elsewere and i have me two fixtures 

nice customer service


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

bigboij said:


> just got my replacement
> 
> they said they were going to just send out the bulb, got the package and they sent out a whole new fixture and bulb. with no instructions on any kind of return for the defective bulb.
> 
> ...



That is awesome! 

Strange how the customer service is kind of varying from person to person.


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

been looking for a replacement bulb for my old fixture and found a problem with going with any aftermarket bulbs.

Hagen/fluval decided to make the bulbs it comes with also the mounting point for the reflector, making you forced to only use the bulbs they sell.


























The bulbs available come looking like this












so looking at the burned out bulb, it looks like this collar/mount for the reflector mounting bracket. Is a sleeve glued on to a regular 13w power compact bulb. So i decided to see if i could seperate the bulb and collar, keeping the collar intact to allow me to use any 13w bulb.


So i started to dig in to it with my pliers 

*****I take no responsibility for your attempts in doing this, there some possibility for some injury. You are are prying out a glass bulb filled with some gas that probably isn't the best thing to breath in*.********

so i started in, first removing the rear cap

and found this 









looks like i was right about the collar addon 

after some more wiggling and working i was able to get the bulb section t slide free it is glued in there with some silicon type glue.

now i have a collar i can slide onto any brand's bulb and still be able to use the reflector and screw the bulb into the fixture.


----------



## magicman (Dec 19, 2010)

add me to the bad bulb list. mine didn't even make it a month. very unhappy. at least they are sending me a replacement.

anyone lose any of their plants while waiitng for your replacement?


----------



## magicman (Dec 19, 2010)

bigboij said:


> been looking for a replacement bulb for my old fixture and found a problem with going with any aftermarket bulbs.
> 
> Hagen/fluval decided to make the bulbs it comes with also the mounting point for the reflector, making you forced to only use the bulbs they sell.
> 
> ...


 still can't use any aftermarket bulb b/c the hagen bolb connector has the 1 "prong" on it that snaps into the housing. aftermarket bulbs have 2 "prongs". won't fit. the collar isn't the problem


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

magicman said:


> still can't use any aftermarket bulb b/c the hagen bolb connector has the 1 "prong" on it that snaps into the housing. aftermarket bulbs have 2 "prongs". won't fit. the collar isn't the problem


actually you can find them with the single prong just fine

you have to make sure your look for the pl-13w style bulb, the double prong one is gx23 style connector

i can see on my previous post i posted a picture of a gx23 as an example on accident (removed it)


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

Let us know if you find a bulb that will work!


----------



## bgssamson (Mar 16, 2004)

Cynth said:


> The Tom's 13 watt light is another possible replacement. $21.88 at Amazon
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Aquarium-Perch-Light-Fixture-Compact-6400K/dp/tech-data/B002DW0HCE
> 
> ...


I have one of this TOM's 13w. It doesn't have any reflectors so you really need an additional light fixture if you want it spread out really good. I have and Ebi light plus this tom's and you can see the difference. 

I am pulling the trigger and buy the Finnex clipon lights SILVER just to have a back-up as I am a PRIME member no tax and shipping!

-Brian


----------



## bgssamson (Mar 16, 2004)

FYI...
If you are buying this Finnex light make sure you ask about the bulb as the Silver one that is $33.99 (PRIME has 6500k) the other fixtures has 30,000k - 10,000k DON'T know why it's listed like that. 

-Brian


----------



## Morainy (Feb 8, 2010)

All 4 of my Ebi lights have gone out, three of them in less than a month. I contacted Hagen. They confirmed that the problem is the bulb, not the fixture, and said that they would make sure that the pet store I bought them from is supplied with replacement bulbs. So far, the store doesn't have them yet. I hope that they arrive soon as my tanks are dark!


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

bgssamson said:


> I have one of this TOM's 13w. It doesn't have any reflectors so you really need an additional light fixture if you want it spread out really good. I have and Ebi light plus this tom's and you can see the difference.
> 
> I am pulling the trigger and buy the Finnex clipon lights SILVER just to have a back-up as I am a PRIME member no tax and shipping!
> 
> -Brian


Thanks for that info, explains why the Tom's light is so inexpensive. 
I may go Finnex just so I can have "more light".


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Morainy said:


> All 4 of my Ebi lights have gone out, three of them in less than a month. I contacted Hagen. They confirmed that the problem is the bulb, not the fixture, and said that they would make sure that the pet store I bought them from is supplied with replacement bulbs. So far, the store doesn't have them yet. I hope that they arrive soon as my tanks are dark!



Four, that is sad! Hagen told me they were shipping me a bulb. Did they offer to ship you one or just tell you go to back to the pet store where you bought them?


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

I received my replacement bulb from Hagen today.


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

magicman said:


> still can't use any aftermarket bulb b/c the hagen bolb connector has the 1 "prong" on it that snaps into the housing. aftermarket bulbs have 2 "prongs". won't fit. the collar isn't the problem


you ended up being right, anything bigger than a 9w has the dual prongs on the end.

so 13w lights had the dual prongs
I got a 7k 13w bulb on amazon upon getting the bulb, I took my soldering iron to melted off the prongs all together.

the little bracket that lets you mount the reflector on the bulb also serves as a screw on/bolt on clamp to keep the bulb in the fixture perfectly without the need for the prongs support.


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

I took the lose and got a Finnex. The only issue is that the glass cover for the tank won't fit anymore with the light clipped on the back of the tank. 

My goal is to contact Hagen and see if they can tell me what glass they used for the tops. Then if the news is good (which I hope it is) I plan on taking the top to a glass shop and see if they can notch a spot out to receive the extra section of the bracket for the light and also cut some sections out for my lily pipes. I have yet to have time to contact them and I'm really in no hurry since I'm doing DSM HC but I will soon. 

JM


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

bigboij said:


> you ended up being right, anything bigger than a 9w has the dual prongs on the end.
> 
> so 13w lights had the dual prongs
> I got a 7k 13w bulb on amazon upon getting the bulb, I took my soldering iron to melted off the prongs all together.
> ...


Can you PM me a link to the bulb you got? Are you happy with it?


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

hockey9999 said:


> Can you PM me a link to the bulb you got? Are you happy with it?


PM'd


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

my girlfriend's bulb just crapped out. Some x-mas gift I got her this year. :^(

-Gordon


----------



## joshh (Dec 9, 2008)

I set my ebi up the other day. The light didnt even work! I had to send it in for replacement.


----------



## TypeSH (Jan 26, 2011)

bigboij said:


> PM'd


How o you like the bulb? Could you pm me the link also?


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

TypeSH said:


> How o you like the bulb? Could you pm me the link also?


really liking it, noticing a huge growth rate increase since i started using the two fixtures to have a 4 hr noonish burst of the both on.

ill pm you the link

when i get some time ill take a pic of what i did to modify the bulb to make it work with the fixture. its real easy


----------



## TypeSH (Jan 26, 2011)

Has anyone tried using the Coralife 13W 10,000K bulbs with the fluval fixture?

I have two tanks and both bulbs went out in the same week. Between the bulbs and pump issues, I am really disappointed. Why can't I just enjoy my tank  Doesn't make sense that they want me to pay shipping to replace a defective product too.... oh wells, never fluval again...


----------



## bgssamson (Mar 16, 2004)

TypeSH said:


> Has anyone tried using the Coralife 13W 10,000K bulbs with the fluval fixture?
> 
> I have two tanks and both bulbs went out in the same week. Between the bulbs and pump issues, I am really disappointed. Why can't I just enjoy my tank  Doesn't make sense that they want me to pay shipping to replace a defective product too.... oh wells, never fluval again...


They ask you to pay for shipping? if you have your receipt they should replace it. I got mine the next day i called them as I told them that I have "RARE" plants in my Ebi tank so they FEDEX next day the light fixture. They ask me to fax or email my receipt so I emailed it to CS while i'm at the phone with her and made sure before i hung up she have indeed received my email with attached receipt. Be sure to write down the name, number, date and time of the person who you talk to, so in case you need to call again you have a record of it. 

-Brian


----------



## TypeSH (Jan 26, 2011)

Hahaha, Don't even get me started.

They are out of stock, so no replacements for me for a month. So obviously product was defective and rushed to market.

I told them I have a ton of plants that are going to die. The response was they are sorry, nothing they can do. I told them it would cost me more to ship the bulbs to them than to just go out and buy news non-Hagen ones  Again response is you are right... I ask for a shipping label from them... response was sorry we don't do that. Rep was Elaine B.

I mean come on... Fluval is a joke and has trashed their image in my mind. I'm going to call them out on their junk product, and vote with my $$$

So i just ended up using regular 13W bulbs I got from home depot.


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

I put a bulb from Home Depot in one of my fixtures. I could only find 4000k or 4400k, I forget.. bulbs there. Were you able to find 6500k ones? I also had to shave down little plastic clips on either side of the bulb to make it fit in the fixture.


----------



## bgssamson (Mar 16, 2004)

TypeSH said:


> Hahaha, Don't even get me started.
> 
> I ask for a shipping label from them... response was sorry we don't do that. Rep was Elaine B.


Same person I talk to! I can give you more specifics via pm if you want and how you can get your replacement. Just did this 02.28.11.

-Brian


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm really surprised you guys are having such trouble with getting replacements.. 

I filled out some kind of warranty form on their website when my 2 bulbs died. I bought an extra fixture with the tank and they both died literally within hours of one another.. They very quickly sent me 2 new fixtures, and didn't even ask for the old ones back.. so I have 4 of them now. Maybe it was because I had them die a bit earlier then others so they were handling warranty claims differently at that point?


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Aug 22, 2009)

Bummer you guys are having such a hard time with the replacements. I guess the advantage to buying from a brick & mortar store that is a hagen dealer is that you can just run the fixture back to he store and get a new one on the spot.....


----------



## TypeSH (Jan 26, 2011)

Lance Uppercut said:


> Bummer you guys are having such a hard time with the replacements. I guess the advantage to buying from a brick & mortar store that is a hagen dealer is that you can just run the fixture back to he store and get a new one on the spot.....


 
Yay, my shrimp tank is back in action.
Finally got the replacements from Hagen. My tank is looking so much nicer and I can ditch the desk lamps I have been using for the past month.

I hear you, but unfortunately my brick and mortar store did not have replacements/extra fixtures... I guess that would mean I'm SOL since the bulbs were on backorder from Hagen also.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

TypeSH said:


> Hahaha, Don't even get me started.


Don't get _me_ started on Hagen. Bad customer service all around. 

Sorry you guys have to go through this.


----------



## Stella Blue (Feb 6, 2011)

My light burned out and i called last Friday 3-25, the Fedex guy just drop off a complete ballast and light. I also had my EBI registered 3 months ago..... :icon_smil

Excellent Service!!


----------



## bgssamson (Mar 16, 2004)

I got same experience with stella blue. Great cs nextday arrival. Make sure you register your product before calling and keep your receipt then you will have no problem. IME.


----------



## greenbox (Feb 20, 2011)

My EBI light cut out this week after having it about 2.5 months. I never saw a warranty registration card. I called the 800 number linked on this thread. Told Nora that I was a proud EBI owner and that my light had stopped working. She said if I had a receipt she could take care of it. She didn't ask me to send it back or check to see if it was the bulb or lamp. She asked me to fax her my receipt which I did and the very next day I had an entire new lamp arrive via FedEx.
That was the whole transaction, no explanation or recrimination needed. I was very happy with the customer service considering that the lamp is half the price of the tank.


----------



## j3tang (Apr 19, 2011)

bigboij said:


> you ended up being right, anything bigger than a 9w has the dual prongs on the end.
> 
> so 13w lights had the dual prongs
> I got a 7k 13w bulb on amazon upon getting the bulb, I took my soldering iron to melted off the prongs all together.
> ...


I registered just so that I could find out more about this light fixture 

So what I wanted to do was use this fixture with one of these bulbs:









Is what you are saying that with the prongs melted, it will work?
Are the prongs not the connections that provide the power? How will the bulb get power with the prongs "removed"?


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

It should work.. 

The "Prongs" are little plastic things that stick up on the white part in between the small copper colored metal things that power the bulb. 

I picked up a bulb from Home Depot and sanded off the plastic prongs with a Dremel. Bulb works perfectly fine. 

Do you already have the fixture? In order to use a different bulb, you need to remove part of the old bulb, the part that has the holes for the screws that secure the bulb to the fixture. Aside from holding the bulb in, it also is what the reflector attaches to. 

I was able to accomplish this by carefully breaking the old bulb in a garbage bag and then used whatever I had laying around to work the base of the bulb free from the white sleeve that I am referring to. There should be some pics around of what I am talking about somewhere on here...


----------



## RandomMan (May 31, 2011)

Sorry about the resurrection, but the bad bulbs/tanks are still out there (old stock?). Or at least I hope its the same problem. Bought my EBI end of May, just finally got all the plants I wanted for it, spent all night planting and getting everything perfect. Went to turn on the light and I could see it trying to start, trying to start, then nothing. So I didn't even get a few days use, let alone the month or two some of you go.

Spent 15 minutes on hold, Hagen asked me to email them my receipt so they could send me a new one. Hope they'll accept the receipt. My LFS just prints out the dollar amounts on a strip of paper. No description of what product is being purchased.


----------



## jamesyu (Feb 13, 2012)

I know this is an old old thread, but this works really well.

Bayco 7000k lights (just dremel the tabs off)
AHSUPPLY.COM 6700k and 10000k bulbs that are GX23 -- just dremel the tabs off and it'll fit.


----------

